# Lots of fans expected at dome for Gophs vs Bison



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Lots of fans expected at dome

By Jeff Kolpack, The Forum
Published Tuesday, October 17, 2006

http://www.bisonzone.com/index.cfm?page ... &id=143121

For the University of Minnesota, it will be another football game in front of tens of thousands of fans. For North Dakota State, it will probably be an all-time record.

*More than 40,000 tickets have been sold for the Bison-Gophers game Saturday at the Metrodome*, which has a capacity of 64,172. Barring a hoard of no-shows, it will probably break the NDSU school record for most fans to watch the Bison play football. The current mark of 35,342 is 40 years old - set in 1966 at San Diego State's Balboa Stadium, where the Aztecs defeated NDSU 36-0.

NDSU's contribution to the Metrodome's attendance is expected to be around 10,000, said NDSU athletic director Gene Taylor. The Bison sold out their allotment of 5,000 tickets about three weeks ago.

Other fans either bought tickets through the Gopher ticket office or from Iowa fans who participated in a Minnesota ticket promotion earlier this year. Minnesota put up single-game tickets for the Iowa game with the stipulation that they also buy a Gophers-Bison ticket.

Mike Chandler, senior office specialist in the Gophers ticket office, said between 5,000 and 6,000 of those tickets were sold.

The practice of making fans buy another game ticket in addition to the one they want is more common in the professional circles, said NDSU ticket manager Josh Hemingway. He said the concept was discussed, but never implemented, when NDSU played the University of North Dakota.

"The Vikings have been doing it for years," Chandler said. "For instance, to buy a Green Bay ticket, you had to purchase a preseason game. It's nothing new. It's just trying to maximize things a bit."

Hemingway said Iowa fans have used Internet message boards or eBay to unload Bison tickets. He said no Iowa fans have contacted the NDSU ticket office.

"We have over 40,000 in sales, but it's hard to say who will show up and who will not," Chandler said.

It will far and away be the biggest road attendance NDSU has played before this season. The average of the Ball State, Stephen F. Austin and Georgia Southern games was 10,508.

But NDSU head coach Craig Bohl said the bigger Metrodome environment shouldn't leave his players starry-eyed.

"The biggest thing is there is so much going on in terms of executing assignments," he said. "They'll zone out the stadium. It's something we don't have to do too much talking about."

NDSU, 6-0, remained in the No. 9 spot in this week's The Sports Network I-AA poll. The unexpected undefeated record will help bring more Bison fans to the Minnesota game, Taylor said.

The 2:40 p.m. start, up 10 minutes from the original set time, will be televised by Fox Sports Net North and ESPN Plus.

"I never thought we would go into this game undefeated," Taylor said. "Nothing against our team, but to go on the road, you need everything to fall into place and it has. I expected (the Metrodome) crowd to be high anyway, but now that our record is what it is, it will probably draw more attention than it might have otherwise."

-----------------------------------------------------

Good stuff.... should be an interesting game to listen to while out in the field this weekend...

Ryan

.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I think it will be a fun event. I will be there with the inlaws


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I will be there cheering on the Bison. Boy will the Gophers hang their head if they get beat.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Turner said:


> if they get beat.


WHEN THEY GET BEAT


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

In all honesty I'm not expecting a W, but nor am I expecting a blowout. I think the chances of the herd winning are better then the chances of getting blown out. I look for it to be 24-13.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting in that this morning's paper said 33 kids from Minn. play for NDSU


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, and a few of those players solisited U of M to play football, and U of M didn't even look at them. Think there is some kids that want to show the Gophers they made a mistake?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

A must watch Saturday....this mornings paper said FSN will carry it at 2:40.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I'll be there. If the Bison win I am going to call Sota everyday for a week and play the Bison fight song over the phone!! He deserves it damn it!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I hear they are talking down in the cities that U of M will win by 40.

Does anyone know what radio stations will be covering it. I will be traveling in central ND that afternoon.

Go BISON Go! Go BISON Go! :thumb:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bison = 31
Goofs = 27

Go Bison! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

live2hunt, I believe its going to be on 790 AM. Either that or "The Fan 1280".....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

A day and a 1/2 till the chipmunks feel the pain.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If any of you are going to be there...........I'll be the guy next to the REALLY LOUD BISON fan. My father-in-law gets so worked up at the Bison games. It is really weird when you are listening to the Bison game and the announcer makes reference to your father-in-law when he dislikes a call/play.  :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

"Object in the mirror are closer than they appear..." copyright Common.

I WILL call Puffy and give him a rash of "bleep" if the Bison win. Did anyone hear him today on KFAN?? He was cocking off pretty good. I do think we don't have a very good chance of winning but I REALLY hope we do. Puffy is going to have to eat a lot of crow.....

Yeah baby!!

Dan Marino!!!

Puffy!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The expanding man was quite the tool this morning, nothing would please me more than a bison win and a couple calls into KFAN.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bison fans prep for game

By Mike Nowatzki, The Forum
Published Friday, October 20, 2006

Gregg Halverson has taken many trips to Bison games in his green-and-gold customized bus, but none as far as today's trek to Minneapolis.

And never before have his passengers been so excited about a game, flooding his e-mail inbox on a daily basis with questions about what to bring, what time they're leaving, and so on.

"I think, in the whole region, there's as much buzz as I've ever heard for a game," said Halverson, president of Black Gold Farms in Grand Forks, N.D.

Indeed, the Minnesota Department of Transportation might need to repave Interstate 94 after the Bison stampede rolls through this weekend.

North Dakota State University athletic director Gene Taylor has estimated as many as *10,000 Bison fans will flood the Metrodome on Saturday* to watch the undefeated Division I-AA Bison battle Division I-A University of Minnesota for the first time since 1937.

Halverson and about 15 friends and family will depart Grand Forks at noon today and meet up with another 35 Bison fans in the Twin Cities to add to the frenzied crowd.

A 1971 NDSU alumnus and potato farmer from Forest River, N.D., Halverson bought and painted a mini-motor home for game trips about six years ago. Three years later, he replaced it with the bus, although the group still debates whether they outgrew the motor home or simply upgraded "based on (NDSU) President (Joe) Chapman telling everyone we needed to move to a higher level," Halverson joked.

With the help of his daughter and her colleagues at Fargo's Flint Communications, he decorated the bus with a yellow roof, a Bison-head logo and what appears to be a young man hanging out the window to grab a drink and some chips from the luggage compartment.










Inside, he's got all the trappings of a Bison road-tripping machine: a bathroom, green carpet, green and gold seats and, of course, a bar.

"Of course, we just serve nothing but orange juice and Pepsi-Cola," he said.

During the season, he parks the bus alongside Black Gold's office building, "which makes for some very interesting drive-by comments - particularly in Grand Forks."

The bus will have plenty of support - and plenty of company - at the Metrodome.

Bison fans rented three buses from Red River Trails Inc. of Moorhead, charter manager Greg Nord said. Valley Bus Co. also rented its only available bus to Fargo South High's football team to take to the Bison game, manager Howard Emerson said.

All Occasions Limousine & Coach rented its 28-passenger trolley and a 14-seat coach to two local companies sending contingents to the dome, said Judy Hofland, vice president and director of marketing.

"In fact, I could have rented out 10 more limos with the calls that I got," she said.

All Occasions gave its drivers tonight off so they're wide awake to keep up with the NDSU fans on Saturday.

"These guys are just pumped up like crazy," Hofland said of the fans.

The hoopla kicks off today with the Scheels Bison Pep Rally from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. at Scheels All Sports, 1551 45th St.

On game day, the NDSU Alumni Association will host a pregame pep rally at noon in the Metrodome's west plaza. The first 1,000 attendees will get a Bison-Gophers pennant, and children will receive free pompoms, beads, face painting and Bison tattoos.

*Bison faithful are flying in from California, Florida and even Amsterdam for the game, said Sherri Schmidt, the Alumni Association's associate executive director.
*
"There are so many little reunions happening around here or down in the Cities, it's unbelievable," she said.

"I hope Minneapolis is ready for us."

For those who can't make it to the Twin Cities, alumni planned game-watching parties at 22 locations in 15 states and the District of Columbia.

As for Halverson, he'll be sitting in the Metrodome, cheering on the underdogs.

"It'll be a real event," he said. "Might be the start of a new rivalry."

Now, if he can just sneak that bus out of Grand Forks without getting egged &#8230;

*If you go*

*- What: Scheels Bison Pep Rally
- When: 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. today
- Who: Appearances by NDSU head football coach Craig Bohl, NDSU cheer team and the Bison mascot Thundar
- Info: Free brats, chips and pop available while supplies last

- Game: 2:40 p.m. Saturday, Metrodome.*

Damn... I wish I could be there for this... sounds like a helluva party!
:beer:

Ryan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow,what a heartbreaker for NDSU.Clearly the better team.Anyone with any football sense could see NDSU deserved to win.Pushed the gophers all over the field.Yet the idiots on the post-game show on FSN made the statement that Minn. was the superior team and NDSU the inferior tem.They must not have been watching the same game.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it was a great game, the bison outplayed the goofers in every aspect of that game. For some reason, it wasn't hard for me to cheer for them this weekend, although, it will be the only weekend I"ll cheer for them this year again. granted the goofs are down this year, no reason they can't put a good team on the field, they looked like a D3 team, and the bison looked like the D1A team.

good luck the rest of the year, you have a great coach, will he stick around for a couple more years?????? that guy is awesome!!

go soooooozies

Tator


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

There's a tear in my beer cause I'm crying for ya dear.
You are on my lonely mind.

Oh I've tried and I've tried but these tears won't subside.
You are on my lonely mind.

I'm gonna keep drinken...........

Sota, what do you think of the goobers now. (insert Horward Dean yell)

Poor boy may never show his face again... :lol:

Hope you guys enjoy the loss...oppppsss  ....I mean the win!! AAAAHHHHH HHHHHAAAAA HHHHHAAA!! :wink: :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> During the season, he parks the bus alongside Black Gold's office building, "which makes for some very interesting drive-by comments - particularly in Grand Forks."


I can't say I've seen this cluncker sitting around GF. :beer:

I guess I'll have to pay more attention.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Awesome game, glad I went down there for it. Bison out played the Gophers in every aspect of the game. The Bison were beat solely on their silly mistakes they made. To take a D1A school that has been getting 200yrds + rushing a game and shut them down to 99, that is awesome. The MPLS paper this morning had nothing good to say about the Gophers and praised the Bison up and down for their hard fought game. Hats off to Craig Bohl (ex-Husker coach mind you), he out coached them the whole game. The only thing I would have liked to see was for NDSU go for one pass in the end zone on that last drive before settling for the field goal attempt. 
What was the point spread again 26??????? Someone is eating Crow

Well done Bison.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What are they sayin on the talk radio shows? Anyone eating crow?












Ryan


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

So far this is the best crow eaten.

Sid Hartman: Let's face facts: Gophers weren't the better team
Yes, I was wrong when I predicted that the Gophers would beat North Dakota State 40-0.

Sid Hartman, Star Tribune
Last update: October 22, 2006 - 12:52 AM

Sid Hartman

Sid Hartman: Let's face facts: Gophers weren't the better team

Yes, I was wrong when I predicted that the Gophers would beat North Dakota State 40-0. 
Forty? The Gophers were very lucky to win the game 10-9 when a potential winning field goal was blocked as the clock ran out. No doubt the better team on this day was the loser.

Gophers coach Glen Mason told his team after the game, "We got outcoached and outplayed."

The Gophers offensively were outgained in total offense 380 yards to 249 by a Division I-AA team.

They showed very little emotion on the field. They appeared to still have a hangover from their decisive defeat at the hands of Wisconsin last week.

A team that showed great improvement in competing with a great Michigan team on Sept. 30 and got robbed of a victory against Penn State the following week has really gone downhill the past two weeks.

Had the Gophers lost to North Dakota State -- and they didn't deserve to win the game -- they would have not had much to play for the rest of the season except for pride.

A loss at the Metrodome on Saturday would have meant the Gophers would have had to upset No. 1 Ohio State next week in Columbus just to have a chance at a bowl game. They would have had to win all their remaining games.

Actually, the Bison beat themselves with a missed chip-shot field goal, an interception and a penalty for tripping that resulted in a North Dakota State touchdown being called back.

Then there was the blocked field goal at the end, against North Dakota State freshman kicker Shawn Bibeau of White Bear Lake. The Gophers were helped by a not-so-good snap.

All last week, I heard Mason sing the praises of Bison quarterback Steve Walker, whom he ranked with the best QBs he had seen this year. After Walker had completed 22 of 37 passes for 237 yards, Mason who sought out the quarterback the minute the game was over to compliment Walker on his great job.

"I think that their quarterback -- a young man from Illinois -- is an exceptional quarterback, really at any level. I mean, the way that he runs that offense, and I think they utilize abilities, and how accurate he is at passing, has really been impressive," Mason said leading up to the game.

Well, regardless, it was a victory, and the Gophers have a chance to win three of the next four and are still in the running for a bowl game even with the way they have played the past two weeks.

Not surprised

My good friend George Perles, who was coaching Michigan State when they were consistent winners, was in the press box watching his son Pat Perles, the offensive coordinator for the Bison, do one great job of finding flaws in the Gophers offense.

"This North Dakota State team could play with a lot of teams in the Big Ten," said George Perles, who coached the Spartans from 1983 to '94. "They might not win many [against Big Ten teams], but they would give them a game."

Perles said he is not surprised to see the many victories this year by I-AA teams against I-A competition. For instance, in the Big Ten, Indiana lost to Southern Illinois 35-28, while Northwestern lost to New Hampshire 34-17.

"There's a lot of parity in college football today because of the lack of scholarships," Perles said. "In the old days, a lot of these kids at North Dakota State would have been in the Big Ten, but we cut the scholarships from 125 down to 85 now."

Perles, who is a candidate for a member of the Michigan State Trustees, recalled a lot of good games with Minnesota in the past when he was coaching the Spartans. "No, nothing this exciting," he said. "We played here a lot. We never lost, but we never had one this exciting."


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Awesome game and a greta time in MSP this weekend!!! Great showing by the Bison fans, like a home game for the Bison!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Awesome game and a greta time in MSP this weekend!!! Great showing by the Bison fans, like a home game for the Bison!!!


Doc,
I was looking for you in the NDSU tent befor the game. I had a great time with my in-laws...........wow, can my father-in-law yell!

Great game Bison! You made Nodak football fans proud!! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Dubay is apologizing, but it's not enough.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Puffy is such a wuss!! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Called in, but they wouldn't take my call on the Bison.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Remmi, I too thought we would see each other, That tent was like fricken sardines and my kids were getting a bit claustrophobic. After they got their faces painted they wanted out. I think they thought they would get stepped on!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> I think they thought they would get stepped on!!!!!


I'm shocked they didn't get stepped on. I had more than a few people stumble onto my feet.

I loved some of the outfits I saw! Crazy college students all dressed up in the weirdest stuff. I talked to a few older alumi that were wearing their original Bison apparel from 25-30 years ago!


----------

